# Bear rug prices ?????



## 1231

what are some prices that you all have payed for a black bear rug? Taxidermists that are on here, what do you guys charge? Im hunting in Ontario this summer and was wondering what im looking at if i am lucky enough to connect. Thanks!


----------



## JerseyJays

i charge minimum $1250 and up (that price is starting for anything up to 5' finished length)

extra $250 for open mouth


----------



## 1231

Thanks for the reply...anyone else?


----------



## demonjigger

I am from northern MN and I have been bear hunting for almost twenty years. I have had a few bear rugs done by a local taxidermist that used to be a bear guide. I have paid $875 for a 6'08" bear. I also know that if you take your hide to a taxidermist outside of bear country the prices and the quality of the rug tend to suffer. No offense to the taxidermists, but you can't be as good at it as someone that does twenty five rugs a year. I would suggest talking to taxidermists in the area you are going to hunt, or your outfitter. The local taxidermist may also skin it out for you too ensuring the cuts are made in the right places. A good taxidermsit will be able to fix mistakes and bullet holes should you have a problem. Also, if you get your rug done by someone that has not done many the results may be poor. 

Couple more tips:

Make sure you or your outfitter gets the hide off and cooled down ASAP. Many hides are ruined because the hair will slip fast in heat. (This will also help with the meat. I know in Canada they don't eat many spring bears, but the meat is really good. I prefer MN black bear to almost any other meat except maybe Moose.) 

Don't just roll it up and put it in a freezer either because of the thick fur and fat it will hold heat for days in a freezer. Spread it out for a while until it is cold and then roll it up. 

Don't get it wet if possible, or if you do dry it off as best as you can. Wet hides promote bacteria that will break the hide down too.

Good luck and shoot a big one!


----------



## demonjigger

P.S. Most taxidermist up here have a minimum for a rug, and charge by the foot after that. Like a minimum of $500.00 then $125 a foot for anything over 4'. So a six footer would be $750.00. A 200 pound bear will run close to or just over 6'. Bears vary in hide length and as they get heavier they may not gain length... just like short plump people that weigh just as much as a tall slender person  again good luck!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

I've seen some terrible bears mounted in "bear country" so I'm not sure I'm buying that whole argument. I get $195.00/linear foot down here in "non-bear country."


----------



## demonjigger

Timberland Taxi-

You are right about terrible bear rugs in "bear country". I was just trying to stress finding someone that does a few and has experience. No offense, I tried not to offend any taxidermists. Sorry.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

I'm not necessarily offended, I'm just saying I don't care how many rugs you do, it has almost nothing to with the quality of the finished product. There are shops that turn out 50 bad rugs per year, and shops that turn out 2 good ones.


----------



## Brian Jones

I couldn't agree with Cole more.


----------



## 1231

demonjigger said:


> I am from northern MN and I have been bear hunting for almost twenty years. I have had a few bear rugs done by a local taxidermist that used to be a bear guide. I have paid $875 for a 6'08" bear. I also know that if you take your hide to a taxidermist outside of bear country the prices and the quality of the rug tend to suffer. No offense to the taxidermists, but you can't be as good at it as someone that does twenty five rugs a year. I would suggest talking to taxidermists in the area you are going to hunt, or your outfitter. The local taxidermist may also skin it out for you too ensuring the cuts are made in the right places. A good taxidermsit will be able to fix mistakes and bullet holes should you have a problem. Also, if you get your rug done by someone that has not done many the results may be poor.
> 
> Couple more tips:
> 
> Make sure you or your outfitter gets the hide off and cooled down ASAP. Many hides are ruined because the hair will slip fast in heat. (This will also help with the meat. I know in Canada they don't eat many spring bears, but the meat is really good. I prefer MN black bear to almost any other meat except maybe Moose.)
> 
> Don't just roll it up and put it in a freezer either because of the thick fur and fat it will hold heat for days in a freezer. Spread it out for a while until it is cold and then roll it up.
> 
> Don't get it wet if possible, or if you do dry it off as best as you can. Wet hides promote bacteria that will break the hide down too.
> 
> Good luck and shoot a big one!


Thanks for the tips I appreciate it!


----------



## backroads123

go look at some of the rugs your local taxidermist have done if there is some rugs in the area. It is well worth the travel if you can do this. I live in good bear country and there are a quite a few taxidermist in the area. I looked at a lot of rugs before I brought my hide to them.


----------



## 1231

backroads123 said:


> go look at some of the rugs your local taxidermist have done if there is some rugs in the area. It is well worth the travel if you can do this. I live in good bear country and there are a quite a few taxidermist in the area. I looked at a lot of rugs before I brought my hide to them.


ive talked to a couple taxis in the area...thats a good tip thanks. BTW do you have pics of your rug??


----------



## mark15857

Just got mine back today. Dont know where I'm going to put it 82" wide x 96" long. It was 527lbs.


----------



## huntanglergirl

whats around the edges? felt? is it standard practice to make the ruffles around the edges like that? just curious.


----------



## JerseyJays

yep


----------

